# Another Mystery Box in October



## Daemonetteboobs

I just saw this on Bell of Lost Souls who copied it off of warseers Lonelypath. http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264324&highlight=mystery+box Nobody seems to have any idea what it could be but everyone's money is on Dark Eldar. Whatever it is GW is keeping mum until a week before it's release. I believe a saw a comment in the forum that an early October release would coincide with the late September UK games day so that's probably when we'll hear more.


----------



## aquatic_foible

well, as everyone knows, DE are long overdue an update...but wouldn't it be awesome if they [re]released another specialist game like they did with Space Hulk last year?

i for one would love to see a new Necromunda boxed set! :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Crosses fingers for a Mordheim re-release.


----------



## jaws900

I'm hoping eaither for Dark Eldar, Necrons or a re-realse of Gothic into the light.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hmmm, people knew it was going to be space hulk months early last year, why can't they just start anounncing things? It'd give everyone a chance to save up if it was something they wanted. Still interested to see what it will be.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Hmmm, people knew it was going to be space hulk months early last year, why can't they just start anounncing things? It'd give everyone a chance to save up if it was something they wanted. Still interested to see what it will be.


Because that would make GW's fanbase happy.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Because that would make GW's fanbase happy.


That's the badger, I'd totally forgotten about that. Silly me eh?


----------



## tu_shan82

I heard it was going to be fantasy related, so my money is on either Mordheim or Warhammer Quest


----------



## humakt

Quest would be awesome, but I dont see it happening. Maybe its Gorka Morka?


----------



## Jezlad

I also think Warhammer Quest...

I remember a rumour last year GW would bang out a standalone game box in time for Christmas every year. 

They can't release expandable specialist games since they detract from main system sales, one off box sets are snapped up in addition to regular purchases though so yeah, quest please. Fucking love that game


----------



## Bubblematrix

If it is Warhammer Quest, then I will buy several - was my favourite of the standalone games and if the re-issue was anywhere near as good as Space Hulk then it will be sweet as fuck


----------



## GrizBe

I'd joygasm if it was Quest. I loved that game. Still got my old chaos warrior quest guy sitting ontop of my pc tower. 


Other thoughts though.... Maybe it is GK's? As pointed out lots of times, the signs are pointing towards them... If it was DE, I'd have suspected that the old models wouldn't be on sale anymore in the next few weeks since we know as fact the entire range is being redone.

GK's in an october release ties in with the Games Day launch rumours... plus, if they come with the StormRaven model, as has also been rumoured, its in a good spot before X-mas for sales for both of them.


----------



## Holmstrom

Hey guys, I think I know what's inside. A mystery!


----------



## Chimaera

Hopefully it's plastic Thunderwolves & Mega Nobz


----------



## Jezlad

Why would they have a big mystery over GKs?

Doesn't make any sense, 90% of players will just go "meh yeah whatever".

Same for DE. 

Quest though would be written on virtually every santas wishlist.


----------



## Warlock in Training

If its DE or GKs I be yeah. If its Quest I would be like, WTF is Quest?


----------



## fynn

also, i doubt its an army release, as the staff will only recive the toys a week before release, not enough time to paint an army and read the rules for it ready for the big day.
so its either gona be a game of some kind, or a big model kit. mind you it could be JJ's head on a plater for us to use as a football..................lol


----------



## KarlFranz40k

I'd be in the same shoes as Warlock, haven't really a clue what Quest is about. So I can't see it being quite as popular as space hulk.


----------



## tu_shan82

I never got to play Quest when it was around, but it looked like a lot of fun. You can bet your sweet arse that if this mystery box is Quest then I'll be buying at least one copy.


----------



## Aramoro

If you don't know what Quest is you need to do some research, just the best dungeon bash game since Talisman. What other game could you fight your way though a dungeon, slay a Dragon then get robbed by goblins on the way home. Or just Die in fact, random event on the way home from the dungeon, you die, awesomesauce. 

Aramoro


----------



## Chimaera

I know they said they wouldn't but a Space Hulk expansion would be the bizz. The demand is certainly there and there is plenty they could add to the main game.


----------



## GrizBe

Just found something interesting....


"Dungeonquest: This game will be re-released by Fantasy Flight Games in autumn 2010."

For those who remember, Dungeonquest was kind of the predecessor of HeroQuest, which became Warhammer Quest.

Co-incidence?

And for those who don't know what Warhammer Quest was :

HeroQuest

 WarhammerQuest


Simply... its kinda like Fantasy Space Hulk, but more rpg flavoured.


----------



## Orochi

Warhammer Quest or Battle Fleet Gothic.

Both of which are standalone but could easily be incorperated into a campaign.


----------



## Creon

I'm positive it's Eldar Vs. Dark Eldar in Space Hulk. This is just a personal opinion.


----------



## Blue Liger

An apology letter from GW to it's fans and JJ's resignation could be in the box....a man can dream, a man can dream...


----------



## darktide

If Fantasy Flight is doing a Quest type game I doubt GW would release one around the same time. It wouldn't make sense, not that that would stop them. Buggers probably go through a lot of warp stone over there.

Personally I hope its BFG. I have an Imperial and Space Marine Fleet and a Tau armada and would like to see it come back so I can take on more folk. Or maybe it's a plastic mini edition of Aeronautica Imperialis?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Instead of DE vs Eldar in a space hulk style box how about DE vs Harlequins in a webway style map. Would be epic looking and extremely elegant looking harlequins would kick ass. They also both live in the webway so the fluff is there.


----------



## March of Time

plz let it be MAN O WAR:grin:


----------



## slaaneshy

Man O War -yeah!!!!!


----------



## Warlock in Training

I really like the idea of a BFG comeback. Chaos Ships battling SM Barges before the Planet Drop of a huge Campaign.


----------



## Sytus

BFG would be rather nice... and if it was released with some extra kits(perhaps some plastics?) then it _may_ be possible for GW to propel it into popularity.
That's a big may though.


----------



## Platton725

I'll bet one virtual cookie on Warhammer quest. It's been rumors about it coming for a long time since the success of the Space Hulk LE.


----------



## GrizBe

Seems the most logical if they're starting a pattern of LE's of specialist games, and fantasy will have just been release.


----------



## deathbringer

Yeah it wont be dark eldar or any other army, though if its bretts i will stain my trousers with glee, but their would be no reason to keep quiet about it. Big it up, hints rumours is the gw way.

It'll be a one off specialist game especially after space hulk

I hope its BFG i really want to get into that.


----------



## Iron Angel

Come on, Necrons... Come on...


----------



## effigy22

I highly doubt it being an army, why would they "mystery box" an army? More than likely it will be a limited release of a specialist game. It would be rather pointless doing a limited release on an army. 

I'm hoping its gonna be Necromunda, man i love that game!


----------



## bitsandkits

My money is on Gorkamorka.


----------



## FatBoyFat

bitsandkits said:


> My money is on Gorkamorka.


This would be... freakin' awesome!!


----------



## Skartooth

Why does everyone think this mystery box might be a new army. What kind of marketing is that! It would be far to risky

My bet is that this box will probably be one of the specialist games. Necro, Mordhiem, BFG or Blood Bowl 

Skar


----------



## Ravingbantha

everyone knows deep down inside that it'll be another Space Marine Box


----------



## fynn

the only way i can see it being an army, if its a limited ed box set like an army deal, I.E battle company, or a full 1500pt army in a box or a much wanted IG army avilable in limited numbers.
it will most probaly be a full contained game like warhammer quest or gorkamorka, but something like dark eldar or GK's i cant see that happening as according to what the OP said, the staff will only know about it a week before hand, no way enough time to get a display army painted and to know the rules, especialy in a 1 man shop, like most GW's are nowadays.


----------



## jigplums

a "mystery" box comes into gw every month, in the form of a Blackbox, of samples of new releases.. i think someone has overheard something about that and then gotten over excited, good old chinese whispers has set in and then we have all sorts of wish list speculation. 
I think thats its just a regular "army" release, however that said with the armys that are likely to be redone soon, Grey knights, witch hunters, and darkeldar, i think that could still be pretty exciting a mix things up in 40k.


----------



## Jezlad

Hardly mate, 40k couldn't be in a shittier place than it is now.. a new army is about as exciting as crabs.


----------



## bitsandkits

After last years success with space hulk, GW are bound to want to repeat the process, after all if numbers are correct that little gem must have netted them about 5-6million in sales. I dont see it being anything fantasy related as that would detract from the box game release for warhammer, so i would expect something 40k based to get our minds focussed on the primary source of income. 
Necromunda = unlikely, gangs already available but very out of date
mordhiem= same as above
Epic= Fw territory
Blood bowl=computer gamed 
BFG=too many races
quest/heroquest=too similar to warhammer

Gorkamorka=big ork following at the moment, plastics yet to be released fit this game to a T and 40k,any scenery works with this game and 40k.
Plus i have been reading alot of 80'sand 90's white dwarf with dark future articles and what i read somehow determines GW release schedule


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I doubt it would be a seocialist game as players in my local GW were recently told they weren't allowd to play specialist in store anymore as it doesn't make any money. WTF?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I doubt it would be a socialist game as players in my local GW were recently told they weren't allowd to play specialist in store anymore as it doesn't make any money. WTF?


The players were having too much fun, and not spending enough.


----------



## GrizBe

My bets still on it being Quest... so the simple reason of Fantasy being out, and people will use the models as hero units for their Fantasy armies.

It won't detract from sales, as people will buy it as a 'piggy back' purchase... or, like me who's a 40k fan and won't be getting fantasy, because its the only fantasy game I like. lol.


----------



## Bindi Baji

GrizBe said:


> My bets still on it being Quest.


I am aware of talks in january about something along the lines of a new advanced hero quest, but if (and it's a big if) they have decided to go along those lines it wouldn't be this year, as far as I can tell there is nothing (overly) unexpected for october


----------



## GrizBe

Well if Its not Quest, I'll go back to it being GK's hopefully... lol

Though, news of a new Quest, even if its not till next year, is awesome :grin:


----------



## aquatic_foible

if not quest, maybe we can expect a limited edition run of some brand spanking new chaos dwarves!? chance would be a fine thing... :laugh:


----------



## SeerKarandras

Dark Eldar would be nice. Given that GW has sold the license to old board games like Talisman, which is an awesome game that all should play, I doubt they will do a quest release. 

Having been a staffer at GW here in the states they do all sorts of code words for a new release. I have no idea why they are so tight lipped on releases now. 

I have to disagree with Jezlad though 40k really is not in the shitter. 4th ed put it in the shitter. GW being so standoffish with their loyal fans is putting it in the shitter.

I would like to see the return of the specialist games but GW is to impatient to let these games take root and get a fan base. When they did most of them in the late 90's and early this decade they churned 2 a year out and pimped it like crazy then dropped it like a crazy girlfriend. The support dried up. 

They even had lackluster support when they had demos of them in the GW stores. We had 2 tables which were for demoing 40k and fantasy. When we had to run demos of the specialty games we converted one table into hallves and quarters to demo them as they did not need all the room. We got yelled at and had to put the tables back to the way they were with the lingering question. How are we supposed to Demo these games they want us to push when we can't do it on the 40k and fantasy tables?


so yeah I would not hold my breath for quest or a specialty game. Dark Eldar or Grey Knights would be more likely.

I personally hope its Dark Eldar as they have the oldest codex currently in use.


----------



## SeerKarandras

Jezlad said:


> Hardly mate, 40k couldn't be in a shittier place than it is now.. a new army is about as exciting as crabs.



If anything they need to ditch an army or two.


----------



## bitsandkits

If its a mystery box then its game in a box limited edition(could even be space hulk again)
It wouldnt be an army or codex release if its a mystery box, what ever it is it will sell like hot cakes and the forum will be full of people who missed out.


----------



## GrizBe

If its Space Hulk again something tells me it'll be the non-limited edition there were rumours about... But I doubt they'd mystery box that.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I hope that this is not GK related. The main arguement being that the current models are fantastic and really embody the look of them as heroic figures. A lot of new releases (deathstrike, fire prism, beastmen apart from the minotaurs andthe fell beast being some of this year's examples) are shoddy in quality. I know that some new releases like the changeling look awesome but they are rare and I would prefer not risk there being new GK models. Best move is to make the transistion into plastic and do no more. Maybe including at least 2 incinerators and a couple of psycannons would be more useful.


----------



## Lord Shaper

My money is on Blood Bowl... It's one of the games that seems to have a really strong following and there hasn't been a release of it since the 90's...

I can see me having a new board rather than the fold up cardboard one or the old foam dungeon bowl one!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

bitsandkits said:


> If its a mystery box then its game in a box limited edition(could even be space hulk again)
> It wouldnt be an army or codex release if its a mystery box, what ever it is it will sell like hot cakes and the forum will be full of people who missed out.


I'M NOT MISSING OUT AGAIN!

Haha, I'm guessing its not an army release. Since GD is gonna be the main time for releasing new armies etc. 

I might order it, but if its something shit, then It'd be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Even though Space Hulk was before my time I still found it annoying that I did not pick one up. Especially when some stupid 9 year old is unknowingly flaunting the beautiful models in the box. GRRRRR!!!!! I will do better this year if it is an awesome game.


----------



## jigplums

Stephen_Newman said:


> Even though Space Hulk was before my time I still found it annoying that I did not pick one up. Especially when some stupid 9 year old is unknowingly flaunting the beautiful models in the box. GRRRRR!!!!! I will do better this year if it is an awesome game.


whys it a stupid nine year old. He bought it an you didn't


----------



## Orochi

I'm guessing Bloodbowl.

And Yes, 40k is in teh shite right now. And Yes, I think armies like The Inquisition should be removed.
Units like SOB and GKs should be placed in the Space marine codex and Imp Guard codex respectively. I've never liked 'off shoot' armies, bar the space marine chapters who are embedded into the game. 

Even so....Codex World eaters anyone?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Orochi said:


> Even so....Codex World eaters anyone?


Just use the Blood Angels codex.


----------



## proximityinfotech3

I remember a rumour last year GW would bang out a standalone game box in time for Christmas every year.

They can't release expandable specialist games since they detract from main system sales, one off box sets are snapped up in addition to regular purchases though so yeah, quest please. 


__________________________________________________

 Used Auto Parts  |  Used Car Parts


----------



## Shadow Hawk

I hope it's Bloodbowl and not Quest as I think Bloodbowl would make a much better boxed game than Quest and it would be nice to see an advanced version of Quest instead of a boxed one.

If it is Boodbowl, I'm getting it.


----------



## GrizBe

Don't think it would be Blood Bowl what with the video game version of it last year, and that the next version of it is out in November, Blood Bowl : Legendary Edition.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Could be Blood Ravens Codex ... :grin:


----------



## GrizBe

LOL. I wish, those guys deserve one.


----------



## jams

bfg would be sweet. i missed out first time round


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

Why is everyone so stuck on it being BFG? Why would you want spend $ on it? The rules are free on the GW website, look under specialist game resources. Download it, print it, buy some ships find some friends and Play For Free!

I think Warhammer quest would be awesome, I've never played it but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I thought that the Blood Bowl game would only encourage GW to remake the game. Look at Dawn of War-after it was released more people came into the hobby so when people play Blood Bowl and decide to play the actual version of it then GW should have a set already made-basic marketing sense.

I believe more people believe gothic to be more likely is because it would link well with other 40K parts to create a realistic campaign. An example like this:

1. BFG game around a planet between all involved armies

2. attacking factions planetstrike on defenders territory

3. chart out territories using planetary empire map

4. make some territories cityfight battles whilst the odd open plane could be a spearhead battle.

5. Have an odd BFG game with more ships being presented to people with more spaceports-winner gets supply bonuses of some kind

6. top it off with an apocalypse game of equal points where the person doing the best goes up against everyone else.


----------



## Unforgiven302

It's the fantasy starter boxed set. 

Or it is blood angels battle force. 

Or it is the new Demon/witch hunters codex and models.

Then again, Last time I was at my local GW I made mention to the manager of starting a Necron army only if they came out with new stuff and a new codex. He gave me that "stink eye" look like I new something I shouldn't know and shouldn't be talking about. I wouldn't put any money on that actually happening though.


----------



## Starbuck

ooo blood angels battalion i likey that but probably not gonna happen and the fantasy starter set is definantly not going to be limited release.


----------



## fynn

i thought the fantasy box set was comeing out in september. it will probaly be a rehash of an old game that they can still produce, i would love it to be warhammer quest, but im sure i read somewhere on the forum that FFG now has the licence, as well as a few other games. BFG would be good, but i cant see it happening as there wont be additional surport for it (I.E expansions and extra models), and you can get the rules for free from GW, along with dark future, mordenhime and a few others.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Obviously if they release a new BFG, mordheim etc then they will make new rules making the website rules redundant.


----------



## Bindi Baji

it sounds like the mystery release is going to be bugger all i'm afraid


----------



## tu_shan82

I'm willing to bet it's either Quest, or like Bindi Baji says, bugger all and the rumor turns out being false.


----------



## Stella Cadente

no matter what it is I'd strongly believe that just like space hulk it will be something everyone wants, everyone buys and everyone regrets wasting there money on 2 months later when GW ban everything related to it from there stores.
*kicks the stupid warped waste of money in my cupboard called space hulk*


Talthewicked said:


> Could be Blood Ravens Codex ...


lets bloody well hope not, be worse than getting an ultrama......oh wait.


----------



## hungryugolino

Hell, Blood Ravens are better than Ultramarines.

They need some kits and special characters...


----------



## Stella Cadente

hungryugolino said:


> Hell, Blood Ravens are better than Ultramarines.
> 
> They need some kits and special characters...


no, what they need is to be destroyed by fire and there entire existence denied entirely.


----------



## darktide

Talthewicked said:


> Could be Blood Ravens Codex ... :grin:


I maybe mistaken but, there are other races in 40K besides Space Marines right?

As for the mystery box....I don't think it will be Quest just because the FFG deal they regarding those sort of games.

It maybe another plastic Aircraft or a set of basic plastic Aircraft. I remember them mentioning some about that type of thing happening at Games Day Chicago last year. They also hinted at AI going to specialist games and getting a line of plastics. Would be awesome if wither of these is true, however, I think there is a better chance of the Emperor stepping off his Golden Throne first.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Stella Cadente said:


> no, what they need is to be destroyed by fire and there entire existence denied entirely.


Bitter much? You like, need a hug, or something ... how about a hug from behind.:grin:
Just kidding. The ravens have brought in some new players that have spent money on GW shit. Do I think they really need a codex, no. Would I buy a codex if they were to release one, yes. I honestly have no idea what the mystery box holds but I am certain that it will be overpriced and probably piss people off.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Please let it be codex: Chaos Legions. CSMs really got fucked up the pooper this edition. I want my cultists back!

I would also be quite happy with DE, or any other non-loyalist release.


----------



## Chimaera

Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thunderwolves!


----------



## Bindi Baji

darktide said:


> I maybe mistaken but, there are other races in 40K besides Space Marines right?


your thinking of fantasy aren't you?
:grin:


----------



## coalheartly

i think its gonna be slave collars rigged with explosives. to enter the store, you have to wear one, and if you dont buy something before you leave, it will detonate.


----------



## Sethis

I can see quest being viable - The rules aren't on the website (just like Hulk) which means you can't just buy the floor tiles from Ebay, there is the potential for some really sweet models (Use any of the adventurer models as Hero choices in their respective armies), and it piggybacks very neatly onto the massive Warhammer hype, which is the most emphasised main system release I think I've ever seen. More people at my club have taken up WFB (including myself) than at any point in the past due entirely to the new system.

It would also give it some symmetry - 40k/Fantasy/40k/Fantasy... the logical extension would be to then redo Necromunda/Gothic followed by Blood Bowl/Mordheim.

However it might easily be pure fiction instead, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## bitsandkits

Problem is many of the boxed games require further support or atleast better and cheaper models, epic for example wouldnt work as a mystery box because you couldnt include all possible armies in the release, so unless GW intend support these boxes with extended ranges you can only have certain boxes.
Blood bowl,epic,necromunda,bfg and mordhiem wouldnt work
quest and gorka morka however both could work with just box contents.

But that said it could be something we have never seen before, could be something for LOTR, could also be pure rumour and its actually the fantasy box set.

Personally i think it wil be 40k based as we are looking at 3 months of fantasy, rules release now, demaons next month and likely fantasy box set in september, so it would make sense to do something 40k based.

Either way i expect it will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## hungryugolino

Well, Stella's probably going to be a DOW fan as of the next expansion, because that's the route they seem to be going with them.

Honestly, their fluff's not quite as bad as that of the Ultramarines, and they have a better colour scheme. The fact Goto's rubbish is most likely non-canon doesn't hurt either, as you can't say the same about Ward's "spiritual liege" and assorted nonsense.


----------



## Stella Cadente

hungryugolino said:


> Well, Stella's probably going to be a DOW fan as of the next expansion,


please don't mention me liking that pile of shit game, it makes vomit come up my throat.


----------



## hungryugolino

Out of curiosity, is there an aspect of the hobby that you _do_ like?

I merely ask for clarification.

On topic: here's hoping it's another 40k release. Fantasy got a new edition, which should be enough of an update.


----------



## Stella Cadente

hungryugolino said:


> Out of curiosity, is there an aspect of the hobby that you _do_ like?.


LOTR, even if GW and allot of people couldn't care less about it
and most of the specialist games...even though GW still don't give a shit about them


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I've had one of my biz friends tell me October sees 2 new growths.

1. New race (which? I don't know)
2. Tau expansion


----------



## coalheartly

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I've had one of my biz friends tell me October sees 2 new growths.
> 
> 1. New race (which? I don't know)
> 2. Tau expansion




i highly doubt new race, seeing as DE, CRon, And inqusitoral forces are all outdated, and as much as i would love it to be Tau, and kill for it, i really dont see Tau being updated till atleast DE and inquisitoral forces. but, only time will tell, i still stand behind my slave collar theory


----------



## GrizBe

Definately NOT a new race... GW's said multiple time now there will be no new races until they've updated all of the current races. 

Also, Defiantely NOT Tau, for the reason above that theres far too many other races to update before them.


----------



## Bindi Baji

there is something particularly "not" new making an appearance in fantasy but that's next year :wink:
and the chances of anything tau-related making an appearance this year are about as likely as Jimi Hendrix touring.

The mystery in october will be so mind bogglingly mysterious that no one ever hears about it :crazy:


----------



## Whizzwang

it won't be anything that has multiple units / items for multiple races. The idea is it comes out, sell sout, everything you need is in the box.

strongest betting option if I had to money on it would be Warhammer Quest, it's been floating around as a rumour for a few years now.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Nope ... I still say it the Blood Ravens codex ... limited edition and only 50 will be made. The store can get them in but it is illegal to sell them. If you own a copy you can use it in tourney for an auto win. :laugh:
I keep hearing about this quest and have never played it, is it similar to Space hulk? Obviously not set in 40k but, regular warhammer setting?


----------



## GrizBe

I suppose you could call it the fantasy version of Space Hulk, but its more of a roleplaying dungeon quest then a straight out kill the other enemy.

If you've heard of Dungeon Quest or HeroQuest.. thats what evolved into Warhammer Quest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_Quest


----------



## MaidenManiac

Bindi Baji said:


> there is something particularly "not" new making an appearance in fantasy but that's next year :wink:


Which sounds a lot like them rarely seen Dawi Zharr, 'bout time


----------



## Commander_Culln

Why is everyone convinced it is a remake. It may be something completely new.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Commander_Culln said:


> Why is everyone convinced it is a remake. It may be something completely new.


remakes don't require as much effort and its easier to sucker people into buying something thats remade (like with space hulk) and then tell them they can't use it, instead of making something new which people would be naturally wary about.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Commander_Culln said:


> Why is everyone convinced it is a remake. It may be something completely new.


Or more to the point why is everyone convinced it is anything at all when a reliable source of Bindi Baji has posted numerous times in different ways saying there is no planned mystery box? :headbutt:



Bindi Baji said:


> The mystery in october will be so mind bogglingly mysterious that no one ever hears about it :crazy:





Bindi Baji said:


> it sounds like the mystery release is going to be bugger all i'm afraid





Bindi Baji said:


> I am aware of talks in january about something along the lines of a new advanced hero quest, but if (and it's a big if) they have decided to go along those lines it wouldn't be this year, as far as I can tell there is nothing (overly) unexpected for october


Not that they have been correct every time, but pretty much all thier past statements have been proved right... so I am not holding out on anything unexpected


----------



## darktide

Just got this in an e-mail this morning:

_"Khazad-dûm, nestled below the mighty peaks of the Misty Mountains was once the greatest of all Dwarven holds - a place of beauty, light and artisanship unequalled. Now, however, it is the haunt of Moria Goblins, lumbering Cave Trolls and other, more terrible creatures.

For generations the Dwarves have longed to reclaim their ancestral home, fighting long and bitter wars against the Goblins who have usurped their cherished kingdom beneath the mountains.

This October the battle for dominion is set to intensify as both the armies of the Dwarf Holds and the Misty Mountains receive new reinforcements. With new miniatures for both factions, Good and Evil players have something to look forward to.

For more information about the Misty Mountains releases in October, watch out for future newsletters, keep an on the Games Workshop website and check out October's issue of White Dwarf. Players of the Strategy Battle Game will find rules to accompany all these models in November's issue of White Dwarf."_

Looks like Dwarfs be part of the mystery box.


----------



## Bubblematrix

So it's a mystery box where there is no mystery as the release has already been anounced...


----------



## Bindi Baji

darktide said:


> Looks like Dwarfs be part of the mystery box.


Khazad-dûm

please tell me that rings a bell,
if not
the black pit, the mines of moria, a gentle fire breathing balrog
_*"you shall not pass"*_


----------



## Cyklown

So, they're trying to wring some actual profits out of the LotR IP? Cool. Sounds like it could be a fun board game.

There's no way I'll be able to get my video-game playing friends into miniatures, but board games... well, once I have a variety of options I can see what'd float their boat and then buy one of my increasing options. LotR is going to be an easier sell than the other options.


----------



## DonFer

For what I read in the GW this morning, it didn't sound like a stand-alone boardgame. I think it's some kind of expansion for the LotR miniatures range. Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Cyklown said:


> There's no way I'll be able to get my video-game playing friends into miniatures, but board games...


who said anything about board games?, this isn't a board game


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

*bangs head repeatedly on desk*


----------



## Bindi Baji

Alright, I'll admit it, I have been trying to keep this secret october release quiet for awhile

*Coming Soon*

*CODEX ORANGEY MARINES*

From the fortress world of Satsuma, the Orangey space marines march.
Their mission: to liberate the galaxy for the Emperor and make everything orangey coloured and smashing.

The Space Marines of the Orangey Chapter are fearless champions of humanity. Genetic modification and psycho-conditioning has made them superior to Men in all respects, although they could do with spending a bit less time on their atomic sunbeds.

Armed with Power Jaffas and Bolters, the Orangey Marines can call on the power of the deadly Tangerine Predators and the Thunderfire Tanning Cannon


----------



## Azkaellon

Its High elf's. So ya..More fantasy At least its an interesting choice?


----------



## Skartooth

> Coming Soon
> 
> CODEX ORANGEY MARINES
> 
> From the fortress world of Satsuma, the Orangey space marines march.
> Their mission: to liberate the galaxy for the Emperor and make everything orangey coloured and smashing.
> 
> The Space Marines of the Orangey Chapter are fearless champions of humanity. Genetic modification and psycho-conditioning has made them superior to Men in all respects, although they could do with spending a bit less time on their atomic sunbeds.
> 
> Armed with Power Jaffas and Bolters, the Orangey Marines can call on the power of the deadly Tangerine Predators and the Thunderfire Tanning Cannon


OMG Orange Marines. I can't wait, seriously this is the army for me :crazy:

Does anyone know what the actual release is going to be?

Skar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

It won't be the dwarfs in the mystery box, because, as has been stated, there is no mystery there. 

A stand alone game is the most likely, somthing which has an anniversary this year perhaps? Similar to space hulk.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Its High elf's. So ya..More fantasy At least its an interesting choice?


not really a mystery since its in the newsletter


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

Sometimes these forums are like an echo chamber... no, no wait, like a game of chinese whispers [telephone for you americans I think] in an echo chamber.

/facepalm


----------



## Bindi Baji

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Sometimes these forums are like an echo chamber... no, no wait, like a game of chinese whispers [telephone for you americans I think] in an echo chamber.
> 
> /facepalm


a *white* hole?


----------



## ownzu

im hopin for gorkamorka or necromunda personally


----------



## Amoeba Bait

I rekon it's probably going to be a special edition of Blood Bowl, but kinda hope it isnt, cause I just got into it, downloading all the rules of the GW site and custom making a pitch. If they re-make it it'll just destroy me......but I'll get it.


----------



## bishop5

Bindi Baji said:


> a *white* hole?


+ rep for Red Dwarf. 

Also, I hope it's something good... like a friggin plastic Hydra for my Guard.


----------



## Masked Jackal

bishop5 said:


> + rep for Red Dwarf.
> 
> Also, I hope it's something good... like a friggin plastic Hydra for my Guard.


Screw that, plastic Hydra for my Dark Elves! Sooo glad I bought one of those with a discount + coupon. 30$ is a whole lot better than 58$(!)!


----------



## Bubblematrix

Here comes the echo again..... read the whole thread, it is nothing, there is no mystery contained in this box

Man, I am going to set a rumour going that donating money to Heresy gives you some beneficial sexual effect, surefire instant support drive win!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Bubblematrix said:


> donating money to Heresy gives you some beneficial sexual effect, surefire instant support drive win!


It does?... Where do I sign up?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Bubblematrix said:


> Here comes the echo again..... read the whole thread, it is nothing, there is no mystery contained in this box


An empty box?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Bubblematrix said:


> Here comes the echo again..... read the whole thread, it is nothing, there is no mystery contained in this box
> 
> Man, I am going to set a rumour going that donating money to Heresy gives you some beneficial sexual effect, surefire instant support drive win!


I thought Heresy had Vitamin C in it and shit ... Was not aware that it would make me an even better lover, course no-one can love me like I love me ...:grin:


----------



## the-ad-man

blates a limited edition 40k starter set featuring dark eldar and smurfs 

laugh all you want now, it'll come true!


----------



## coalheartly

Gonna be squats vs de. Or chaodwarves.


----------



## the-ad-man

coalheartly said:


> Gonna be squats vs de. Or chaodwarves.


chaos dwafs vs squats!! 40k and whfb finaly have a mash up!

ok now im just being silly...


----------



## cragnes417

i wonder if the mystery box is finally the ordo of xeno's codex...nah


----------



## VanitusMalus

man Heroquest that takes me back that was the game that introduced 40K to me. I remember buying it when I was 13 and there was this little fold out pamphlet for Games Workshop.

Anyway I can see Quest, with the popularity of Space Hulk and the release of Warhammer 8th Edition a release of Quest would fall in perfectly for them.


----------



## vulcan539

Bindi Baji said:


> An empty box?


:shok: no way GW wouldn't do that to us

It will be something that has no real use to anyone about a month later.


----------



## Bubblematrix

VanitusMalus said:


> man Heroquest that takes me back that was the game that introduced 40K to me. I remember buying it when I was 13 and there was this little fold out pamphlet for Games Workshop.
> 
> Anyway I can see Quest, with the popularity of Space Hulk and the release of Warhammer 8th Edition a release of Quest would fall in perfectly for them.


I see no reason why it wouldn't be WHQ, and yes it would be a logical release after Spacehulk and I would definatly buy one - however - a reliable source is strongly (sacastically?) indicating that there is no mystery box.

I would suggest this thread continues with amusing speculation, but tbh I think this has been pretty much slapped down now, perhaps we should do the kind thing and let the thread die so that new rumours can take their rightful place.

I vote a rumor of re-released Man'O'War


----------



## humakt

Bubblematrix said:


> I see no reason why it wouldn't be WHQ, and yes it would be a logical release after Spacehulk and I would definatly buy one - however - a reliable source is strongly (sacastically?) indicating that there is no mystery box.
> 
> I would suggest this thread continues with amusing speculation, but tbh I think this has been pretty much slapped down now, perhaps we should do the kind thing and let the thread die so that new rumours can take their rightful place.
> 
> I vote a rumor of re-released Man'O'War


I think you could be right on this one. They have just released the new WHF edition, so it doesn't make sense from a business point of view to release another big game box till next year. 

But yeah I would second Man-o-war. That was a fun game but was only out for 5 minutes before it disapeared. Personal favorite was the Dwarf submarine.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I bet that the "mystery box" is nothing but the regular black box for the October High Elf releases that someone misheard or has blown out of proportion. Like the whole Fishmen April Fool's joke GW played on Warseer last year. That was funny.


----------



## Gog

I heared it was going to be an amazing new expantion for 40k that allows you to take formations of tanks and superheavys in normal games, maaan that would be sweet oooh wait......


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I heard the box contains anthrax. It's to kill off the 18+ players.


----------



## bitsandkits

I am told it will change the gaming atmosphere in every GW and FLGS and club in the world 
from what i can gather GW have teamed up with another company for the release and that every player who needs the mystery box will be able to get there hands on it for about £5 here is a sneak peek, apparently water is required but not included


----------



## BloodCri

aquatic_foible said:


> well, as everyone knows, DE are long overdue an update...but wouldn't it be awesome if they [re]released another specialist game like they did with Space Hulk last year?
> 
> i for one would love to see a new Necromunda boxed set! :grin:


I believe the DE were updated more recently than the Witch Hunters though. Yeah. The DE got that tank in that one book...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bitsandkits said:


> I am told it will change the gaming atmosphere in every GW and FLGS and club in the world
> from what i can gather GW have teamed up with another company for the release and that every player who needs the mystery box will be able to get there hands on it for about £5 here is a sneak peek, apparently water is required but not included


:laugh::laugh::so_happy: Too true. Most of them wouldn't use it even if they did get them for free.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No... DE have had nothing to my knowledge since 1998. WH were made in 2004 which is a lot later-chronologically speaking.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Khorne's Fist said:


> :laugh::laugh::so_happy: Too true. Most of them wouldn't use it even if they did get them for free.


would they even know how to use it?


----------



## CaptainLoken

Stella Cadente said:


> would they even know how to use it?


They may even try to eat it!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## BloodCri

Stephen_Newman said:


> No... DE have had nothing to my knowledge since 1998. WH were made in 2004 which is a lot later-chronologically speaking.


no i'm fairly certain the DE got a small update more recently than the WH. It was in a book on tanks or something. I cant remember. I'll have to go check.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Cheese meister

to put you all out your misery it is high elves a reliable person told me


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I disagree ... It's actually the Fonz ... they boxed his old ass up after they cut him into small pieces. Rest In Peace, Henry Winkler ... or Pieces as it were. My Gato told me.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Cheese meister said:


> to put you all out your misery it is high elves a reliable person told me


a reliable person?...well thats all the proof I need, I guess there is no need to carry on


----------



## Cheese meister

well i trust them and am i really going to say names and risk them losing their job


----------



## Stella Cadente

Cheese meister said:


> well i trust them and am i really going to say names and risk them losing their job


unless its someone famous like tom cruise I really doubt anyone would give a damn, and its not like GW reads forums, otherwise they'd realize how to satisfy customers


----------



## Bindi Baji

Stella Cadente said:


> unless its someone famous like tom cruise I really doubt anyone would give a damn, and its not like GW reads forums, otherwise they'd realize how to satisfy customers


blimey, so tom cruise is giving out rumours now, I never expected that


----------



## VanitusMalus

I thought John Travolta was the sci-fi nut. I mean Battelfield Earth, come on, how could GW NOT make a specialist game out of that. It would have been way bigger than Lord of Wings, King of the Castle, Lord of the Hill or whatever that other game they have is called.


----------



## Bindi Baji

VanitusMalus said:


> I mean Battelfield Earth


it's taken me many, many years to forget that film, 
thank you very much for reminding me :ireful2:


----------



## darktide

Bubblematrix said:


> I see no reason why it wouldn't be WHQ


If it's a board game they have a contract with Fantasy Flight. Space Hulk isn't technically a board game since it uses tiles that can be rearranged into different battlefields. So unless Quest is uses a similar layout to Space Hulk it would likely have to be done by Fantasy Flight.


----------



## Lord Shaper

I'm still thinking if it is going to happen that it is going to be something that would appeal to a wide amount of people. Something like DE or High Elves would only target a limited amount of people and that is why in my opinion it wouldn't be an army.

I know I would be annoyed if I put money down for a mystery box that was something I had no interest in at all.


----------



## Stella Cadente

VanitusMalus said:


> I thought John Travolta was the sci-fi nut. I mean Battelfield Earth, come on, how could GW NOT make a specialist game out of that. It would have been way bigger than Lord of Wings, King of the Castle, Lord of the Hill or whatever that other game they have is called.


you mean lord of the rings, that superior better thought out system that GW makes that all players hate via jealousy of there systems having piss poor excuses for rule systems in comparison.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

*A bit off-topic:*



Stella Cadente said:


> you mean lord of the rings, that superior better thought out system that GW makes that all players hate via jealousy of there systems having piss poor excuses for rule systems in comparison.


I've never actually played LoTR. I'm guessing you think it's pretty good, can anyone else vouch for it? I'm tempted to play it just because it looks cheaper than the rest of GW's systems.


----------



## Bubblematrix

darktide said:


> If it's a board game they have a contract with Fantasy Flight. Space Hulk isn't technically a board game since it uses tiles that can be rearranged into different battlefields. So unless Quest is uses a similar layout to Space Hulk it would likely have to be done by Fantasy Flight.


Warhammer quest did, just think fantasy space hulk and you really are 90% there.



Stella Cadente said:


> you mean lord of the rings, that superior better thought out system that GW makes that all players hate via jealousy of there systems having piss poor excuses for rule systems in comparison.


[O] <-- This is the stella button, press it, it will tell you that GW are kings and in touch with thier customes and that LotR is shit

(Stella, you are too easy to wind up :wink


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I've never actually played LoTR.... can anyone else vouch for it?


I have not played a huge amount of it compared to other games. The rules seem to have been vaguely play-tested, so obviously it will not feel like the proper GW experience :grin:

Having grown up with the books and the original film I see the background and imagery as more of a fixed thing; therefore I am less interested in getting deeply into it, in the same way as military re-enactment is not my thing.

I think it is worth giving it a try for the gameplay.

My only niggle is that they have the audacity to admit in White Dwarf that it exists; how can I get my proper space marine fix if up to TWO PAGES of white dwarf are spent on LotR.


----------



## Bindi Baji

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> *A bit off-topic:*


It's not hard to go off topic on a non-existant subject. :grin:



high elves are october yes, it was mentioned a far while back but it hardly counts as a "mystery box"


----------



## Bubblematrix

Bindi Baji said:


> It's not hard to go off topic on a non-existant subject. :grin:
> 
> high elves are october yes, it was mentioned a far while back but it hardly counts as a "mystery box"


I spoke to my reliable sources that a mate of mine has heard of second hand, Its definatly "High Elf 40Quest - high elves face off against the emperor's finest".

The game will contain a whole new chapter of marines - the Ubiquitous Legion, lost since before the fall they have been fighting against the deadly urge to release yet more marines. You will be able to complete your Dulux colour chart of chapters with this new addition.

These marines will fight against, in the first ever WFB/40K crossover, the deadly High Elves! finally we will see exactly what happens if not only are the designers on drugs but the units too. Included in the boxed set will be plastic kits of the Bong of Destiny and The Half Arse Reefa Lord. Both will have special paint repelling gel preventing you from having gaming standard models.

My "reliable source" tells me that the game will be the first to feature a unique two board style, this is to target the as yet untapped market of social recluses as it can in fact be played without other players by taking control of one of the two armies in solo play mode.

Playtesting was inconclusive (or so my mates friends associate heard), but from what I understand the Legion has to bore the heck out of every other person within the room and constantly demand attention for all marines while completely ignoring all other armies.
While the elves simply have to sit and avoid the temptation to drive out for munchies.
If the high elf player interacts with the marine player then they loose, and if the marine player manages to shut up and chill then they loose.

So that puts that rumor to bed, the box is no longer a mystery!


----------



## naturalbornloser

Bubblematrix said:


> I spoke to my reliable sources that a mate of mine has heard of second hand, Its definatly "High Elf 40Quest - high elves face off against the emperor's finest".
> 
> The game will contain a whole new chapter of marines - the Ubiquitous Legion, lost since before the fall they have been fighting against the deadly urge to release yet more marines. You will be able to complete your Dulux colour chart of chapters with this new addition.
> 
> These marines will fight against, in the first ever WFB/40K crossover, the deadly High Elves! finally we will see exactly what happens if not only are the designers on drugs but the units too. Included in the boxed set will be plastic kits of the Bong of Destiny and The Half Arse Reefa Lord. Both will have special paint repelling gel preventing you from having gaming standard models.
> 
> My "reliable source" tells me that the game will be the first to feature a unique two board style, this is to target the as yet untapped market of social recluses as it can in fact be played without other players by taking control of one of the two armies in solo play mode.
> 
> Playtesting was inconclusive (or so my mates friends associate heard), but from what I understand the Legion has to bore the heck out of every other person within the room and constantly demand attention for all marines while completely ignoring all other armies.
> While the elves simply have to sit and avoid the temptation to drive out for munchies.
> If the high elf player interacts with the marine player then they loose, and if the marine player manages to shut up and chill then they loose.
> 
> So that puts that rumor to bed, the box is no longer a mystery!


Man that's funny ;-)


----------



## TitanSaysWhat

Daemonetteboobs said:


> I just saw this on Bell of Lost Souls who copied it off of warseers Lonelypath. http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264324&highlight=mystery+box Nobody seems to have any idea what it could be but everyone's money is on Dark Eldar. Whatever it is GW is keeping mum until a week before it's release. I believe a saw a comment in the forum that an early October release would coincide with the late September UK games day so that's probably when we'll hear more.


 

The new release is Grey Knights... new plasic box for gk marines and terms you will see that no stock is coming into the shops. Old Dh and WH codex are now FREE on Gw's site new codex and models to come Oct 2010

There is TWO yes TWO gw films in the works and one of them is about the grey knights parts of this have been show and GW meetings for the last 2 months.

Gw's plans are you fill out the current codexs andarmy books models which are in the books and dont have a model are to be release and each army is to get a £27 box set for both 40 and FB.

With the hobbit film now not being made lets hope they drop LOTR and put the cash into 40k and Fb.


----------



## Chimaera

TSW, if your not pulling our plonkers with this info? I would be a very happy bunny as GK are my next favourites after SW. The metal minis have always put me off getting them so plastic ones would be good. Plus Logan likes GK  My original hope was that it could be Thunderwolf Cavalry LOL.


----------



## Stella Cadente

TitanSaysWhat said:


> With the hobbit film now not being made lets hope they drop LOTR and put the cash into 40k and Fb.


lets hope not, otherwise I have to socialize with those groups *shivers from the thought*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That is sad really. Imagine a really impressive Smaug model would have made my day.

By the way Stella which part of the Midlands you come from. It is also my area and I hope I am not "one of those groups" as you put it.


----------



## Whizzwang

Stella hates everyone and everything. She's very emo that way.


You get used to it.


----------



## bitsandkits

Stephen_Newman said:


> That is sad really. Imagine a really impressive Smaug model would have made my day.
> 
> By the way Stella which part of the Midlands you come from. It is also my area and I hope I am not "one of those groups" as you put it.


when he says one of those groups, he actually just means people :grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente

Whizzwang said:


> *She's*


----------



## zrolimit

Stella youre a legend!


----------



## Bubblematrix

Whizzwang said:


> She's very emo that way.


If you didn't get what Stella's post was trying to tell you, he is in fact a HE.

He just winges like a wife.


----------



## Whizzwang

I'm aware of that, however since she's a complete tool, I refuse to indulge her.


----------



## Bindi Baji

TitanSaysWhat said:


> The new release is Grey Knights... new plasic box for gk marines and terms you will see that no stock is coming into the shops. Old Dh and WH codex are now FREE on Gw's site new codex and models to come Oct 2010



There is no mystery october box.

The mysterious october box does not exist.

In october there will be not be a mystery box.

That mysterious sounding box that will come out in october is in fact not mysterious, or indeed anything, and it won't come out in october.

The best chance of a mystery box in october comes from someone putting something random in a box and then having you open it.


hope i'm not being to vague on this


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Bindi Baji said:


> There is no mystery october box.
> 
> The mysterious october box does not exist.
> 
> In october there will be not be a mystery box.
> 
> That mysterious sounding box that will come out in october is in fact not mysterious, or indeed anything, and it won't come out in october.
> 
> The best chance of a mystery box in october comes from someone putting something random in a box and then having you open it.
> 
> 
> hope i'm not being to vague on this


So....

...you believe the October mystery box will be delayed!


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> There is no mystery october box.
> 
> The mysterious october box does not exist.
> 
> In october there will be not be a mystery box.
> 
> That mysterious sounding box that will come out in october is in fact not mysterious, or indeed anything, and it won't come out in october.
> 
> The best chance of a mystery box in october comes from someone putting something random in a box and then having you open it.
> 
> 
> hope i'm not being to vague on this


So in effect what your saying is that we should expect a "box of mystery" not "a mystery box" ?


----------



## the cabbage

bitsandkits said:


> So in effect what your saying is that we should expect a "box of mystery" not "a mystery box" ?


So can we expect a November mystery box then?


----------



## Bubblematrix

Just so that I feel like punching myself and can get some gratification rather than wishing such an action on an anonymous forum poster, and as this response is inevitable, I will get it over and done with....

... I think it will definitly be warhammer quest or grey knights

*groin punches self*

Can a mod lock this thread as it loops like a pissed airplane pilot and there is no news here


----------



## Bindi Baji

Dave T Hobbit said:


> So....
> 
> ...you believe the October mystery box will be delayed!





bitsandkits said:


> So in effect what your saying is that we should expect a "box of mystery" not "a mystery box" ?




yep, that's it exactly, "it'll be a delayed box of mystery" in november, 
which of course will be the new armybook: Chaos Fishpersons of indeterminable gender


*runs away*


----------



## Bubblematrix

Bindi Baji said:


> armybook: Chaos Fishpersons of indeterminable gender


I knew it! finally my laughable herring of war will see some play


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Return of the April fool's fishmen. Me likey!

Although for a bit of history for those who might not be aware is that the Fishmen of Aquapolis were going to be released at the end of 2004 BUT during this GW decided to replace this idea with what is now the Ogre Kingdoms. So the April fools at the time was mildly believable.


----------



## coalheartly

GUYS I THINK WE FOUND IT. http://gizmodo.com/5601121/the-mysterious-box-that-refused-to-leave-amazons-warehouse


----------



## Stella Cadente

coalheartly said:


> GUYS I THINK WE FOUND IT. http://gizmodo.com/5601121/the-mysterious-box-that-refused-to-leave-amazons-warehouse


you know, that video made me realise I'd be pretty pissed if I found out the package I ordered was left for over 3 minutes being smashed to pieces while some twat filmed it.


----------



## GrizBe

Wow... that film totally wasn't fake...


----------



## Bubblematrix

Why exactly weren't there any other boxes moving along the belt at that point?


----------



## Khorothis

Its going to be some new Slaaneshi models. It wanted to rape but it couldn't get out of the box so it made the worst music it could come up with. Ta-da, da, da. Ta-da, da, da. Ta-da, da, da.
Or perhaps Tyranids signalling the fleet in a clever but ultimately fruitless way.

Fuck knows but I'm sure as hell I wouldn't go near that box at night.


----------

